# How much gold in a cpu



## oef62nd

Here is the facts about the gold in a cpu right from intel

http://www.finishing.com/415/65.shtml

Just tell the guys who buy cpu's for 50.00 a lb Wow


----------



## leavemealone

The information stated was for a Pentium 4 which has the less gold content than almost any processor in the history of computers.


> Just tell the guys who buy cpu's for 50.00 a lb


I'll buy certain cpus all day long for $50 a pound if I can find them.
Johnny


----------



## teabone

Some of the older processors can be worth over two hundred dollars per pound. That is why it is so important to research and test materials for gold content.
So many variables between chip manufacterers as to size,thickness, and application.
One thing with chips that is usually always true, the older the better !!!!


----------



## glorycloud

$200 a pound - wow! What would bring that type of dinero amigo?

Post a picture (unless of course you already processed them). :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro

These small 16 or 18 lead CPUs are worth about $400/pound. The larger 40 leads are about $200/pound.

http://www.cpu-galaxy.at/

I am very familiar with these parts. I owned a very profitable company (actually, 2 different companies in L.A.) that took these reject parts, removed the lid and chip and wires, selectively stripped all the old plating and braze chemically, and replated the packages. The packages were then reused for new chips. Our main customers were Intel and AMD. We ran about 100,000 of these per week. We charged half the price of a new package ($.70 then, $5 now) but, since we removed more gold than we put back on (due to the gold braze), our process was paid for by the extra gold we removed. Our customer's reject rate, when using our restored packages, was less than when they used brand new packages. This process is still viable for many types of newer CPU packages. It also works for most all hybrid packages. As far as I know, I'm the only person left on the planet that knows how to do this. Want to buy a process?


----------



## glorycloud

GSP - you never cease to amaze me! 

Nice pic's of those chips. Now if I can just get a 100 pounds or so of them........

8)


----------

